# Long 2360 questions.



## Arcray

Hello all,
New to the forum here, just have a few questions I was hoping to get answered. I have the chance to buy a Long 2360 with front end loader and was wondering if any of you have expierence with one of these? I haven't found very much info on this particlular model on the web. What are the strong and weak points on these tractors? I currently have an old 51 model Ford 8N and I am wanting to upgrade to something a little bigger with live hydraulics/pto. 

I know it needs the hydraulic fluid and filter changed, it's got water in it (milky). It's been setting a while, the owner is an elderly gentelmen who's health has been going down hill so it hasn't been used or serviced much in the last couple years.
What type/weight of oil is used in the hydraulics? Tractor Data shows it holds 5.25 gallons but doesn't specify type or anything. Also where do you put the hydraulic oil in at? My 8N has a nice big cap on top of the transmission, I didn't notice anything like that when I was looking at the 2360 the other day

Also how hard is it to service the brakes? What little info I have found was on a parts site that showed a diagram that looked like the brakes are up in the case of the tractor, under the driver's seat, and not down on the wheels? 

Any answers or further info will be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time. ByeBye


----------



## duke7595

*2360 specs*

Long 2360 Tractor Data
SpecificationsPaint CodesSerial Numbers
Specifications for Long 2360 Tractor Data

Make: Long	Model: 2360	Years Made: 1990-1997
HP-PTO: 35	HP-Engine:	HP-Drawbar:
HP-Range: 35	Engine-Make: UNIVERSAL	Engine-Fuel: DIESEL
Engine-Cyl(s)-CID: 3/143	Transmission-STD: SYNCHRO	Optional:
Fwd/Rev Standard: 8/2	Fwd/Rev Optional:	Mfwd-Std/Opt:
Tires-Std Front: 6.00-16	Tires-Std Rear: 12.4-28	Wheelbase-Inch:
Pto Type: LIVE	Pto Speed: 540	CAT I-3pt Hitch: True
CAT II-3pt Hitch: True	CAT III-3pt Hitch: False	Hitch Lift: 2645
Hydraulics-Type: OPEN	Hyd-Cap: 21.1	Hyd-Flow: 9
Hyd Std Outlets: OPT	Cooling Capacity: 14	Fuel Tank Capacity: 16.4
Cab-Stdm A/C; Rops: OPT	Weight: 4220	New Price: 11844


Long 2360 Tractor Transmission fill location

No, I am not finding a separate place to check both. I have only found one dipstick and it is closer to being under the seat. The transmission fill plug is closer to the gear shift. Maybe the same? I read on another thread that they are separate units. I am now trying to fill the hydraulics through the dipstick hole. Long slow process in 10 degrees.


----------



## Carolinablue

They are the same, just have two fill plugs.


----------



## fwood75158

I have had a Long 2360 for 15 years and I can tell you other than minor maintenance I have not had any issues with my tractor. it was the best $9500 i spent. I was loading round bales with anotehr guy who had a Massey 60 horse power. He was unable to manage a heavy round bale. My Long not only picked it up but I drove up on the trailer with it.


----------



## fwood75158

I by my fluid fro tractor supply. There are two place as to pour I used the near the gear shift. I have my tractor for 12 and other than a few minor issues it has been a good tractor


----------



## Carolinablue

fwood75158 said:


> I by my fluid fro tractor supply. There are two place as to pour I used the near the gear shift. I have my tractor for 12 and other than a few minor issues it has been a good tractor


Either one will do. The transmission and hydraudlic res. is all in one. I fill from the one near the shifter and check filling with dipstick under the seat.


----------



## Jd clark

I have a long 2360 and it is running great other than my three point hitch only picks up about three inches, and it is when the lever is in the down position.. any suggestions about the problem.


----------



## duke7595

Long has had some problems w/ their hydraulic pumps. You can buy one on ebay pretty cheap.
Do you have pressure at the remote ? If your tractor is so equipped.


----------



## Jd clark

duke7595 said:


> Long has had some problems w/ their hydraulic pumps. You can buy one on ebay pretty cheap.
> Do you have pressure at the remote ? If your tractor is so equipped.


I have plenty of pressure on the aux hydraulics but the three point hitch only pics up about three inches and it is when the lever is in the down position


----------



## duke7595

I'm not sure if they are two separate pumps, however, try to locate a repair manual.
There is a post on youTube that shows a 3pt problem. Here s the link. 
*Long 460 - 3 point Hydraulic *


----------



## Todd Haddix

I have a Long 2360 DTC (4x4) and the right front tire is locked up in 2 wheel or 4 wheel drive in forward motion, but I can back up with any problems, any suggestions before I begin to tear into the front end.


----------



## Carolinablue

Todd Haddix said:


> I have a Long 2360 DTC (4x4) and the right front tire is locked up in 2 wheel or 4 wheel drive in forward motion, but I can back up with any problems, any suggestions before I begin to tear into the front end.


Right off the top of my head, which ain't saying much, I'd say it sounds like a barring locking up.


----------



## allan Templeton

looking for parts for my husband's Long 2360. I need a Manuel that's show a diagram of the top of the hood. this is where the piece i need is located. i dont know the name of it, but need it.


----------



## Carolinablue

allan Templeton said:


> looking for parts for my husband's Long 2360. I need a Manuel that's show a diagram of the top of the hood. this is where the piece i need is located. i dont know the name of it, but need it.


Here is the link were I uploaded the manual in pdf. Just click on the small print of attached file.
Hope this helps......thread no. 2.
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/service-manual-360-460-510.23282/


----------

